# HELP! Powerhead and betta problems!



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi guys so i have a 20 gal planted tank that i plan to make into a betta community tank. My problem is that of filters, since bettas aren't supposed to be exposed to strong currents. My tank has rims on it that make it unable to be filtered by a HOB filter, that's why i thought of going with a powerhead filter. My problem is that since power heads blow air through their air outtake, that would create currents that would stress my betta fish. I've thought of using sponge filters but im pretty sure they wouldn't be able to do the job of filtering the tank properly since it's going to be a community tank.

so my question is how is the powerhead modified or altered so that it wont blow air anymore while it is submeresed? This is because i've seen a friends powerhead that doesn't blow air underwater and when i asked him how he did it, he said the guy from where he bought the powerhead at was the the one who made the powerhead like that? Do you guys know how it is done? please help me. Thanks so much!


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

You can eliminate the air bubbles by removing the air intake pipe and fully submerging the filter. But even without the bubbles, the current will still be there and as powerful since the bubbles just makes it visible before. Unless you baffle the outlet, then the water flow will just be the same. There are some sponge filters rated for big tanks and though very underrated, sponge filters can be as effective as other kinds of filters.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

How about putting a PVC pipe over the powerhead outlet, capped on the end, with lots of 1/4-inch holes drilled around all sides, so that the flow energy is dispersed in all directions rather than concentrated in one direction?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

You can get very good water circulation, without the strong jet of water, by using a Koralia type power head, https://www.amazon.com/Hydor-Evolut...17621&sr=8-7&keywords=aquarium+powerhead+pump

I hope you plan to have only female betta fish in that community tank. The males aren't good neighbors!


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

I used to "rescue" betta's when I lived in NYC. Those that lived (they were in horrific condition from local pet stores, which would flush them so I would go each week to take what I could - sigh). They, if healed would be given away to vetted people with at least a five gallon (from free items given away on various forums) and I would provide all, Anubias plants, filter so on. Meaning I had to work out quite a few systems.

I created my own flow block system. Some with the hang on back filters (too strong) I would just use sponge (think filter sponges) at the out flow - stuffed and often in the tank but I would then use ties to attach floating plants at that area - loosely so as not to stress the plants. What ever it took to reduce the flow.

Drift wood attached with suction cups and ties - near the outflow, plants attached with suction cups... so on... (find non toxic suction cuts - pierce a hole - get ties and then attach what ever) the back ground can be arranged thus according to your aethetics and needs.

I used to do sculpture as well, so I got those suction cups and would get ties and attach certain plants (fake or real) around the water flow outlet. Or, I created "rock" formations which would attach and this would create a flow. 

I found huge round globes that I finally found out what they were, (plastics outlet) and they are "globes" for out door street lamps. 

For those set up's I used the OLD fashioned submerged (lol forget even what they are called) but your basic air pump filter thing. Charcoal, floss and hidden behind the grouping of plants with a spot lamp from above and it was sufficient.

In other words - one can be creative to find solutions.

I can't have aquariums where I now am (boooo hooo).

I will try to attach images as best I can


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

Gerald said:


> How about putting a PVC pipe over the powerhead outlet, capped on the end, with lots of 1/4-inch holes drilled around all sides, so that the flow energy is dispersed in all directions rather than concentrated in one direction?


Great Idea as well MHO.


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

Gerald said:


> How about putting a PVC pipe over the powerhead outlet, capped on the end, with lots of 1/4-inch holes drilled around all sides, so that the flow energy is dispersed in all directions rather than concentrated in one direction?


Great Idea as well MHO.


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

I used to "rescue" betta's when I lived in NYC. Those that lived (they were in horrific condition from local pet stores, which would flush them so I would go each week to take what I could - sigh). They, if healed would be given away to vetted people with at least a five gallon (from free items given away on various forums) and I would provide all, Anubias plants, filter so on. Meaning I had to work out quite a few systems.

I created my own flow block system. Some with the hang on back filters (too strong) I would just use sponge (think filter sponges) at the out flow - stuffed and often in the tank but I would then use ties to attach floating plants at that area - loosely so as not to stress the plants. What ever it took to reduce the flow.

Drift wood attached with suction cups and ties - near the outflow, plants attached with suction cups... so on... (find non toxic suction cuts - pierce a hole - get ties and then attach what ever) the back ground can be arranged thus according to your aethetics and needs.

I used to do sculpture as well, so I got those suction cups and would get ties and attach certain plants (fake or real) around the water flow outlet. Or, I created "rock" formations which would attach and this would create a flow.

I found huge round globes that I finally found out what they were, (plastics outlet) and they are "globes" for out door street lamps.

For those set up's I used the OLD fashioned submerged (lol forget even what they are called) but your basic air pump filter thing. Charcoal, floss and hidden behind the grouping of plants with a spot lamp from above and it was sufficient.

In other words - one can be creative to find solutions.

I can't have aquariums where I now am (boooo hooo).

I will try to attach images as best I can[/QUOTE]


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what i did... It uses a matten filter with an embedded water pump to provide Bio filtration. The water pump is so much quieter than the more common jet lifter. Plus it heats the tank to 80 just by running.

Water flow is right for Betta, a koralia nano is too much in my experience.

In a 20g the big block of form should be hideable. For a while I used it as the middle divider for a dual-betta 10g...

10g Planted Dual-Betta Tank w/Matten Filter https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=129826


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

When I had my betta sorority in a 20 g, I used a hang on back filter and kept adding plants until the bettas were happy. A dense growth of plants can slow the output from almost any filter and create plenty of low flow areas where the bettas can rest.


----------

